
Palo Alto has 3X jobs as employed residents - SQL2219
http://www.cityofpaloalto.org/civicax/filebank/documents/51071
======
fern12
Conversely, there are -3X affordable apartments for those of us who are
employed, but not working in tech making six figures.

